# Tropic of Darkness - supernatural chiller from Simon & Schuster/Pocket Books



## Tony Richards

Tropic of Darkness

*My first full-length novel from a major publisher in 4 years - and my first stand-alone novel since 1995's Night Feast - is now available as an ebook from Simon & Schuster/Pocket Star.*

Enter a dim-lit, sultry world full of the darkest secrets, where age-old legends come to life, dreams get mixed up with reality, and nothing save for death is truly as it seems.

Jack Gilliard is a man with a dark past, and he hasn't been back to the United States for more than a decade. But when he washes up in Havana, Cuba, he finds himself being drawn into a business darker than he ever dared think. Ancient passions, ancient treacheries, an age-old curse, and the evils of his past are now consuming the present - and Jack is caught in the midst of it all. To survive, all he has to do is leave the country - a prospect much more difficult than anticipated. But the real question is: can Jack escape before the darkness claims him altogether?

_"The tension built well as the story progressed and kept me turning pages. All in all, Tropic of Darkness is a well-crafted tale, and well worth reading. I rate this work as Highly Recommended for adult readers" - The Monster Librarian._

Read an extract here.

And here's the UK link.


----------



## Shane Ward

congrats on a book from a major publisher. Hope it does well.

Shane


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tony ---------------------------

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards

Shane Ward said:


> congrats on a book from a major publisher. Hope it does well.
> 
> Shane


Thanks, Shane.

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections.


----------



## Tony Richards

Take a look my my blog, Welcome to Raine's Landing. See my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards

*About the Author: Tony Richards was born in London, England. Widely traveled, he often sets his fiction in locations he has visited. His novels have been published by Tor, Pan Macmillan, Eos/HarperCollins, and Pocket Books, and his shorter work has appeared in F&SF, Weird Tales, Asimov's SF, Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine, and a number of anthologies including Best New Horror. His series include the Raine's Landing supernatural adventures, the 'Abel Enetame' future-Africa mysteries, and his Immortal Holmes stories on ebook. He has been shortlisted for both the HWA Bram Stoker Award and the British Fantasy Award.*


----------



## Tony Richards

I have a brand-new novel coming out in a few weeks. Meanwhile, there's this to keep you busy.


----------



## Tony Richards

There's also a brand-new book of my short stories due out very soon from Dark Renaissance Books. Meanwhile, as I said, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to look.


----------



## Tony Richards

You can find me on Twitter at TonyRichardsdfw.


----------



## Tony Richards

A very Happy 2014 to all my readers ... and potential ones.


----------



## Tony Richards

Hope you have a great year!


----------



## Tony Richards

More ebook news coming very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

Photos from my trip to Malta will be on my blog in the next few days.


----------



## Tony Richards

There'll be more of my work -- both from established publishers and self-pubbed -- out on ebook soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

Meanwhile, there's this. Enjoy.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've yet another new novel -- a vampire epic this time -- due out in September 2014. More info about it on my blog. Meanwhile, there's this, and plenty more to keep you busy reading. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards

There's more new book news on my blog as of this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've a couple more novels due out this year from different publishers.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just waiting for the ink to dry on contracts before I tell you more.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've a brand-new detective novel coming soon. I'll probably be blogging about it tomorrow.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's up: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards

I've new fiction appearing on Kindle on a regular basis these days, both conventionally published and self-pubbed. More to come soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards

And I've a new novel on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are more of my novels coming from Samhain and Telos later in the year.


----------



## Tony Richards

And I'm self-pubbing some more work as well. No rest for those who write about the wicked.


----------



## Tony Richards

New fiction coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

Supernatural _and _detective fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards

Plus a new novella.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the 99c sale of my self-published fiction continues into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale is almost over. Final chance.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale is done for the Raine's Landing series, but not for Complete Holmes and Terrifying Tales.


----------



## Tony Richards

And many of my ebooks on Kindle are permanently 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards

Not this one ... but it's worth the money.


----------



## Tony Richards

There'll be more on Kindle for 99c as soon as I get the rights back.


----------



## Tony Richards

That'l be around March.


----------



## Tony Richards

And it includes some superhero fiction, my first.


----------



## Tony Richards

Hope my readers had a fine Xmas. I wish you all a terrific 2015!


----------



## Tony Richards

Have a great year!!!


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another look at Tropic of Darkness.


----------



## Tony Richards

And yet another.


----------



## Tony Richards

More fiction of mine is coming onto Kindle very soon ... some of it next week, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards

2 new books are now up ... see my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've plenty of professionally published and self-published books to choose from, in a variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards

With more big books out soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

And here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

And I've more fiction-- short and long -- due on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

More of my new short fiction is due on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

All of my self-published eBooks are currently on sale at the minimum price of 99c (plus any fees), including 3 full-length novels and a huge collection of stories. This applies not just to Kindle, but to other formats.

Find out more here.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that sale's still on.

Details here.


----------



## Tony Richards

And still on. But if you prefer pro-published novels, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale of my self-published eBooks is over soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale is almost over. Last chance.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've let the sale go on a few more days. But it is practically at an end now.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's done. But many of my e-books are still at Amazon's minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards

With more to come, both self and professionally published.


----------



## Tony Richards

One's almost ready.


----------



## Tony Richards

Out next week, more than likely.


----------

